# Bio-Bale media??



## Shadowcat3 (May 12, 2009)

Anybody used this stuff?? Bio-Bale from CPR Aquatic. It's a thin continuous strip of PVC. Looks like a larger version of the stuff you see in those pot scrubbers some folks use in their filters. It's supposed to make good bio media and it's cheap, about $8 per gallon, which is hard to beat. I'm planning a DIY filter and looking for cheap bio media that works. Also considering lava rock since I've seen that some of you folks are using that.


----------



## VisionQuest28 (Apr 18, 2007)

I think this stuff works pretty good, but like all different kinds of media it has its benfits and draw backs. Definitely has a huge surface area and is really cheap...both things that should earn it high praise, especially when DIY is involved. The only real negative thing i have to say about it is that it collects detritus and whatever else really easily, and the only way to clean it is either blasting it with a hose or running it through the dish washer or just replacing it. It def has potential because of this to become a nitrate producing machine!

If you prefilter it well enough...sponges or filter pads or whatever, you can keep this from happening for quite awhile, but eventually its going to get crudded up. One thing ive thought about when using this (or any type of bio media really) is to be able to divide into a few sections somehow. Then you could clean/replace each section on a rotating basis, with minimal effects on your bio filter. It being so cheap and durable makes this stuff a good candidate for that i think.


----------



## Shadowcat3 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the input VQ. Yeah, does look like it could be a pain to clean when needed, but I'll be running a large sponge prefilter on the feed pump, so maybe it wouldn't be an issue, at least for some months. I already have an XP3 and an Aquaclear 500 on the tank, so this would just be supplemental bioflitering anyway, so tossing it might beat cleaning it for the price.....can't see my wife leting something like that go in HER dishwasher!!!......That ain't gonna happen....LOL


----------



## VisionQuest28 (Apr 18, 2007)

Shadowcat3 said:


> .....can't see my wife leting something like that go in HER dishwasher!!!......That ain't gonna happen....LOL


LOL...she must go to work or something right? What she doesnt know.... hahaha. Yeah i hear you. Sounds like the tank will be way over filtered, which is generally the way i do things too. Most of the tanks i have set up have atleast 2-3 different filters on them...usually a larger primary and a couple smaller ones. That way they can be cleaned as needed with out worrying about killing too much bio filtration, or if something breaks or malfunctions, there is still something working in the tank.

But at $7 a gallon, you're probably right...just chucking and replacing is pretty easy to do. As long as its not your main bio filter, and i assume this would be on a planted tank so the plants will be there to pick up some of the slack....personally i wouldnt think you'd have any problems. Good luck.


----------



## Spork (Apr 27, 2009)

I know reef people that use this stuff in their sumps. I have not heard anything negative about it.


----------



## JFalcon (Sep 8, 2006)

I use 3 gal of the stuff in my Eheim 2262. Cheap, makes the filter MUCH lighter, and works fairly well. It's not as good as something like Seachem Matrix, IMHO, but it's a fraction of the cost...

Cleaning is fairly easy, really. The 2262 has a huge media bag which I keep the BioBale in. Then I just partially fill a 5 gal bucket w/ decholr or tank water and stuff the bag of bale in. Agitate, squeeze, fluff, etc as you would cleaning the main sponge on your AC500 filter. Change the water in the bucket if you feel like it as there will be a boat load of mulm you shake off the bale and repeat as needed.

A good mechanical prefilter will help the clogging as VQ suggested;that is true and good advice for any biomedia. I don't think that BioBale accumulates sludge any more than ceramic media really, maybe even less since it has no deep pores to clog.

Cheers.


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

Works great,
Light weight, fairly cheap and wont ever break down


----------

